# Maternity Benefit Tax Rebate



## lalabobo (12 Sep 2007)

Hi,
Hope some one out there can answer my question!
I will be going on maternity leave from November onwards and will be taking the full 26 weeks plus 8 weeks unpaid. I am entitled to the full maternity benefit payment and will not be getting paid a top up by my employer, therefore will not be getting taxed. What i would like to know is, will i be entitled to a tax rebate as i havent used any tax credits for the period of maternity leave?
Also as i am going to be a single parent, i will be getting extra tax credits, would i be refunded these also?
thanks!!


----------



## belle185 (12 Sep 2007)

not a clue  1..but its 26 weeks plus 16 unpaid weeks not 8 ur entitled to


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

lalabobo said:


> What i would like to know is, will i be entitled to a tax rebate as i havent used any tax credits for the period of maternity leave?


You should be. If you cannot wait until the end of the year to get your _P60_ and ask _Revenue _for a _P21 _balancing statement then contact them sooner and explain the situation to them.


> Also as i am going to be a single parent, i will be getting extra tax credits, would i be refunded these also?


 When the baby is born in 2007 then I presume that you qualify for the full one parent family tax credit for the year (see here: [broken link removed]) so again just contact _Revenue _and fill them in.

If you are registered for the [broken link removed] then you may be able to do this online.

Good luck.


----------



## busymam (12 Sep 2007)

Maternity Benefit from SW is not taxable. Therefore your unused weekly/monthly tax credits will accumulate for the period of your maternity leave. 

I'm assuming your maternity leave will span two tax years (2007 and 2008). Some employers give a tax rebate in the current tax year. Check with your employer to see if they if they do. 

If they don't you will have to apply for a Balancing Statement from Revenue after you get your P60 for 2007. If you go back to work after your baby is born your employer should take into account your cumulative tax credits for 2008.

If your baby is born in 2007 you will be entitled to the One Parent Family Tax Credit for the whole of 2007 and it will be applied to your weekly/monthly tax credit. See here for application form [broken link removed]. Your employer may not get an apportunity to implement this tax credit, so definitely apply for a Balancing Statement for 2007.

You should apply for One-Parent Family Payment (OFP) within 3 months of the birth of your baby. Half-rate Maternity Benefit is paid with OFP. This doesn't mean that you won't get your full rate Maternity Benefit. When your claim for OFP is decided they will calculate whatever Maternity Benefit has been paid to you and deduct half of it (from the date of birth of your baby) from your OFP arrears.

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw82.html 

http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw82.html#14

If you return to work after your baby is born you may qualify for Family Income Supplement (FIS). The income limit for 1 qualified child is €480 a week http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw22.html This always goes up in the Budget so check the new income limit as soon as you go back to work.

Good luck with the baby.


----------



## lalabobo (14 Sep 2007)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## D8Lady (14 Sep 2007)

Check out Cura as well, they should be able to help you with the type of query that you have. 

[broken link removed]


Best of luck to you. 
D8L


----------



## busymam (15 Sep 2007)

This is a very good source of information
[broken link removed]


----------

